# Single CO2 Controller for paintball canister



## simplefin (Dec 20, 2007)

So i went and purchased this product from ThatPetPlace.com. For some reason i cant quite get it to keep a regular bubble count coming through my bubble counter. i get it to as low as 1-2 bps, but when I come back later, the bubbles have stopped. If I barely move the knob, it sets a a jetstream of bubbles out.

does anyone have any experience with this regulator/ controller?

would replacing the need valve help?


----------



## majstor76 (Feb 11, 2010)

I think you gonna need additional needle valve to replace that "industrial-grade precision" one. I would just sell that i make a good setup instead of that, putting more money into that is a waste


----------



## darkoon (Jun 7, 2010)

it states that it is for Paint Ball Containers, which probably does not require the fine control we need to inject co2 into the tank. 
I can't tell what kind of connector that is, but if you can find a way to fit a good needle valve to it, that sure will help.
I think the easiest way is to get a Fabco inline needle valve, which cost about $25.


----------



## majstor76 (Feb 11, 2010)

darkoon said:


> it states that it is for Paint Ball Containers, which probably does not require the fine control we need to inject co2 into the tank.


Regulator goes on paintball container but its not used in painball, its used for aquariums. But, its a bad one so best course would be to return it if possible since that regulator on ebay costs 15$ and he paid 35$


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

darkoon said:


> it states that it is for Paint Ball Containers, which probably does not require the fine control we need to inject co2 into the tank.
> I can't tell what kind of connector that is, but if you can find a way to fit a good needle valve to it, that sure will help.
> I think the easiest way is to get a Fabco inline needle valve, which cost about $25.


+1 on trying the Fabco inline. If you later want to go to a true regulator, you can use the Fabco inline with that. For the best in consistant, stable CO2 delivery, you might later try building yourself a dual stage regulator. If you are tight on space, you could still use the paintball tanks. Below is a link where I setup a Fabco inline.


__
https://flic.kr/p/4379697008


----------

